# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  كرواتيا تواصل تألقها وتتأهل إلى النهائي على حساب السويد

## ساقي العطاشا

*في واحدة من أحلى مباريات بطولة كأس العالم* 
كرواتيا تواصل تألقها وتتأهل إلى النهائي على حساب السويد *أم الحصم - محمد مهدي، محمد أمان، يونس محمود*
صعدت كرواتيا إلى المباراة النهائية من بطولة كأس العالم للناشئين لكرة اليد وذلك بعد فوزها المثير والمستحق على حساب السويد بنتيجة (31/28) في واحدة من أجمل مباريات البطولة، وكان شوط المباراة الأول انتهى بفارق 6 أهداف لكرواتيا بنتيجة (18/12)، وأقيمت المباراة على صالة بيت التمويل الخليجي بحضور عدد من الجالية السويدية في البحرين.

وقدم المنتخبان مباراة طيبة المستوى اتسمت بالإثارة والندية خلال شوطها الثاني تحديداً وخلال الدقائق العشر الأخيرة خصوصاً، والأمور كانت تسير لصالح الكروات الذين أمسكوا بالنتيجة بيد من حديد خلال الشوط الثاني تحديداً بعد أن وصل الفارق إلى 9 أهداف، ما أعطى انطباعاً بأن الكروات في طريقهم للحسم مبكرا، وحافظ على الفارق في النتيجة، ولكن السويديون عادوا إلى المباراة بفضل الأداء الدفاعي القوي والهجومي المركز في آن واحد بالإضافة إلى الحراسة المميزة وصاحب ذلك روح عالية بكل تأكيد، وإلا من الصعب العود إلى المباراة بعد هذا الفارق، ويبدو أن الكروات لم يكونوا مهيئين بدنيا لمواصلة المباراة، ولوحظ هبوط حاد كرواتي في المستوى مع بداية النصف الثاني من الشوط ساعد السويديين بكل تأكيد.

بدأت المباراة مثيرة وسريعة بين المنتخبين، ومفتوحة للتسجيل بدليل أن الفريقين سجلا 20 هدفا خلال النصف الأول من الشوط الأول، إذ كانت النتيجة (11/9) لصالح الكروات الذين كانوا أصحاب الأفضلية النسبية خلال تلك الدقائق لتألق الحراسة فيه بالإضافة إلى تماسك الدفاع والتمركز السليم، ما أثر على فاعلية الخط الخلفي القوي في السويد الذي يقوده جونتان وأوسكار، والأخير عوض ضعف مستواه الهجومي بتميز نسبي في الدفاع الـ 6/صفر المتحرك بين قوسي الستة والتسعة أمتار الذي لعب به المباراة، وما ساعده على ذلك تألق الحراسة ممثلة في لينوس بيرسون، والكروات مع الدقيقة 13 تقدموا بفارق 3 أهداف (10/7)، ولكن ظروف الإيقاف جعل السويد يقلص الفارق إلى هدفين (11/9) في الدقيقة 15 ثم (11/10) في الدقيقة 20 بمعنى أن السويد توقف عن التسجيل لمدة 5 دقائق ما سمح للسويديين بالعودة إلى المباراة، وتألق منهم لاعب الخط الخلفي جونتان.

وسارت المباراة في الدقائق التالية مثيرة بين الفريقين، وتفوق الدفاع على التكتيكات الهجومية في الفريقين، بدليل شح التسجيل منذ الدقيقة 15 حتى الدقيقة 25 إذ سجل الفريقان 3 أهداف فقط اثنان منها للكروات، وهذه الإحصائية الدقيقة لا تشير إلى قوة الدفاع في الفريقين فقط، بل تشير في الجانب الآخر إلى تألق الحراسة فيهما كذلك وهذا ما شاهدناه على أرض الواقع وخصوصاً الحارس الكرواتي إيفان بيسك، وساهم إيقاف أوسكار من جانب السويد في إعادة الكروات فارق الثلاثة أهداف (14/11) ثم (15/12) في الدقيقة 27، ونتيجة لتألق العملاق توجسيك في الخط الخلفي رفعت كرواتيا الفارق إلى 6 أهداف مع الدقيقة 29 من الشوط في الوقت الذي عاب على السويديين التسرع والأخطاء الهجومية، وانتهى الشوط (18/12).

وفي بداية الشوط الثاني، ضرب الكروات بيد من حديد ورفعوا الفارق إلى 8 أهداف (20/12) مع الدقيقة 3 وفرض الكروات طوقا دفاعيا قويا أمام حارس مرماه وأجبر السويدين على التصويب من الخط الخلفي فقط، في الوقت الذي برزت فيه حوائط الصد الكراوتية، ومع الدقيقة 4 خرج توجسيك بالإضافة إلى لوكا للإيقاف دفعة واحدة إلا أن السويد لم يستغل حال النقص، وعوض الحماس والروح القتالية ذلك بالنسبة للكروات الذين حافظوا على فارق الثمانية أهداف (22/14) مع الدقيقة 7، ولعب السويد في الدقائق التالية بطريقة 5/صفر/1 لمراقبة أنتون مانسون بطريقة رجل لرجل للحد من خطورة الخط الخلفي في كرواتيا، ولكن ذلك لم يمنعهم من الوصول إلى فارق التسعة أهداف (24/15) في الدقيقة 8، قبل أن يقلص السويديون الفارق إلى 7 أهداف (24/17) مع الدقيقة 11 نتيجة نقص كرواتيا من جديد.

وقلصت السويد الفارق فيما بعد إلى 5 أهداف وهو أقل فارق في هذا الشوط (25/20) في الدقيقة 14 ثم (26/21) في الدقيقة 15، وذلك بسبب تواصل معاناة النقص العددي بالنسبة إلى الكروات التي لم تتوقف في هذا الشوط، قبل أن يقود جونتان منتخبه إلى فارق الأربعة أهداف (26/22) في الدقيقة 16، ونجحت السويد في حرمان الكروات من التسجيل لخمس دقائق متواصلة نتيجة الدفاع القوي والحراسة المتألقة، وسنحت الفرصة في أكثر من مناسبة للسويديين لتقليص الفارق إلى أقل من هذا الفارق ولكن إضاعة الفرص السهلة حالت دون ذلك، قبل أن يفك المتألق إكدال العقدة ويقلص الفارق إلى 3 أهداف (28/25) في الدقيقة 25 ثم إلى فارق هدفين (28/26) وبعد ذلك إلى هدف واحد (28/27) في الدقيقة 27 لتشتعل المباراة من جديد، وزادت حدة المباراة في الدقائق المتبقية من زمن الوقت الأصلي للمباراة، وأحسن اللاعبون الكروات التصرف في هذه الدقائق على العكس تماما من السويديين الذين عاب عليهم التسرع والعشوائية في التخليص أمام المرمى لتنتهي المباراة بفارق 3 أهداف (31/28).

----------

